

Developing Good Software is Damn Hard - fekberg
http://blog.filipekberg.se/2014/01/29/developing-good-software-damn-hard

======
millstone
This should be titled "Developing Good Code." Not all good software has good
code, and vice versa!

------
taeric
I really want a bookmark that is "check back on this story in x months."
Ridiculously curious to see how the feeling continues. Also, where is the job?

~~~
fekberg
I work for Readify in Sydney! I really do hope the feeling continues!

~~~
taeric
:) Hope my post didn't sound like I was predicting doom. Best of luck and
congrats on an awesome position!

If you have the energy, I know I would be interested in updates about
practices that you knew, but that this position is bringing out as truly
beneficial. Any odd synergies of ideas that you think may contribute to them
working?

This make sense?

~~~
fekberg
Not at all! I completely understand where the question is coming from! Thanks!
:)

It's funny because I do find that more and more of the topics that were on the
table back in school are coming back more important than ever, as I try to
talk about in the post.

I knew about some Domain-driven development, Dependency Injection, Inversion
of Control, Scrum and all the buzz-words that you usually hear. I hadn't put
them to as much practice as I get to do now. It's a really well engineered
project and I'm lucky to be on it. All the mentioned pattern and practices
that I knew a bit about, that understanding has at least doubled by just
working with it for a couple of weeks.

In a couple of months or so it will most likely feel like I've done this
forever and I'll look at this as trivial work, but then something else comes
up and you'll learn even more about another pattern. Am I making any sense?
Did I somewhat answer the question? I'd be happy to go into more detail if you
have any follow up questions or if I didn't answer your questions at all.

~~~
taeric
This all makes sense. I'm still very curious about what exactly is "making it
work." If that makes sense. The attempts at DDD and similar efforts have not
worked that well. Even DI has become something that is as annoying as
otherwise. When your domain has all of X objects, but you find you have X+Y
configuration classes, where Y is a relatively large number, it starts to get
obnoxious.

I can say that the times I have relied on factory methods to create objects,
this has worked out decently.

------
tjpick
realistically, at 27 one is a long way away from senior.

~~~
fekberg
It's just a title and has nothing to do with the age.

~~~
retrogradeorbit
The longer you develop for, the better you become.

------
mcormier
Am I the only one that thinks writing a blog post and then submitting it
yourself to a meta site is kinda lame?

~~~
mathgladiator
And, how else would you recommend this gentleman get traffic to comment on his
work?

